# Great taste, no pain diet



## apoosu

Has anyone tried the GREAT TASTE, NO PAIN diet by Sherry Brescia? I would love to hear your story! I can't find many reviews on the internet that appear to be from "real" people. The philosophy behind the diet makes since but I want to hear from others that have tried it. Thanks for your help!


----------



## apoosu

Since no one seems to know anything about this diet, I guess I will be the guinea pig! Actually, I should say that my daughter will be the test subject. This time last year she was an outgoing high school senior anxious to be off to college. She had a food poisoning type of episode over the summer and has been battling ibs symptoms since then. She is afraid to go anywhere and do anything. She almost dropped out of college due to ibs. I am willing to try anything to help her. Stress/fear of an episode is a major trigger so she is seeing a therapist to help her with relaxation techniques. This has been a huge help but she still has stomach pain and morning episodes. I had her try the diet for four days ( they email you a free four day trail) and she had no pain during those days. I don't know if it was due to diet or because she didn't go anywhere. I just ordered the diet and she is willing to try it for 30 days. I will let you know if it helps. If anyone else has tried it, I would love to hear from you


----------



## adella

hi this is my 3rd day on sherry bresica i have had no pain or bloating and i feel lighter you should download her free 4 day plan and give it ago you will feel great i have just orderd the whole plan let me no what you think goodluck from della


----------



## Lookin'foraLife

I tried the food combining element of it, especially eating carbs and proteins separately, does make a difference for me and seems to make things easier to digest. However, it by no means eliminates my symptoms and I still must stick to an extremely limiting diet and have pains with IBS-A.


----------



## idkwia

I bought the book and tried the diet for a week but it didn't make any difference. I did email them and ask should I really notice a difference in such a short time and they said "yes" so I guess it just wasn't for me. They do offer a complete refund so I sent the book back and they gave me a refund so I guess there is nothing to lose. In hindsight it would have been a lot easier to have done the 4 day diet plan which is free on the website. Also, there are lots of other pieces of free information on food combining on the net if you prefer. I do think this diet can help some people but not me. The only way to know is to try. Good luck.


----------



## Kes1

Hi apoosu, I have got the free 4-day plan and will try it soon, I am currently on an exclusion diet which I want to finish first (for wheat, dairy sensitivity). However I wanted to let you know that I do currently think my own IBS-C symptoms are connected to eating carbs and proteins together. I have kept a food diary for over 20 weeks now (yes, very sad). Only recently learnt about Sherry Brescia and today, having looked back through months' worth of notes, I do think that when I happened to eat according to her advice, I felt fine, but otherwise there were some problems. I just posted my new dietary topic under the IBS-C banner.Good luck with your daughter's food trial, hope this is still helping her at lot.Kes


----------



## idkwia

Whilst we are talking about diets, I think it may be worth saying here that if the Great Taste No Pain diet doesn't work for you then a lot of people have found relief by using the Specific Carbohydrate Diet. If you search for it on the net you should find it easily. Also Exclusion Diets can help find any food intolerances, again if you search on the net you will find information on how to do it. Good luck.


----------



## csar

Hi apoosu,Sorry to hear about your daughter. I can understand how tough it is to see loved ones in pain. My husband is also suffering from stomach pain, bloating issues and he is taking lot of drugs too. I was browsing on internet when I came across great taste no pain, but have no idea if it works. I saw your earlier post regarding this and wanted to check with you if you saw any improvement in your daughter's condition after trying out their diet advice. Did you also try their super shield probiotic capsules.Thanks -csar


----------



## idkwia

csar said:


> Hi apoosu,Sorry to hear about your daughter. I can understand how tough it is to see loved ones in pain. My husband is also suffering from stomach pain, bloating issues and he is taking lot of drugs too. I was browsing on internet when I came across great taste no pain, but have no idea if it works. I saw your earlier post regarding this and wanted to check with you if you saw any improvement in your daughter's condition after trying out their diet advice. Did you also try their super shield probiotic capsules.Thanks -csar


As a suggestion maybe he should try Librax. I am seen very good reviews for it.


----------



## IrvinPlank

A less expensive way to see what this diet may have to offer you would be to check out the following book from the library.


----------



## Peony50

Hello Apoosu_I hope you are still available to answer some questions...I have just seen your post from last year! I also have a daughter who is suffering, so I am wondering if this diet (or the probiotic that Brescia sells has helped??? How is your daughter doing...?? it is so painful to watch them suffer...


apoosu said:


> Since no one seems to know anything about this diet, I guess I will be the guinea pig! Actually, I should say that my daughter will be the test subject. This time last year she was an outgoing high school senior anxious to be off to college. She had a food poisoning type of episode over the summer and has been battling ibs symptoms since then. She is afraid to go anywhere and do anything. She almost dropped out of college due to ibs. I am willing to try anything to help her. Stress/fear of an episode is a major trigger so she is seeing a therapist to help her with relaxation techniques. This has been a huge help but she still has stomach pain and morning episodes. I had her try the diet for four days ( they email you a free four day trail) and she had no pain during those days. I don't know if it was due to diet or because she didn't go anywhere. I just ordered the diet and she is willing to try it for 30 days. I will let you know if it helps. If anyone else has tried it, I would love to hear from you


----------



## catarific

I downloaded the 4 day plan and tried day one yesterday and for the first time in over 2 months I made it through the day with no diarrhea or cramping of any kind! I am starting day 2 today. I finished breakfast and a mid morning snack and so far soooo good! I even ate starch yesterday (2 slices of toast) and made it through the day! Maybe there really is something to how you combine the foods with an ultra sensitive gut! If I can get through all 4 days - I certainly will purchase all the information that comes with this program. Had lunch and still going good.....







Finished day three and still feeling great!


----------



## catarific

Since I am feeling so good with this - I looked up on the internet the principles of food combining which are:1. _Eat starches and acids at separate meals_: Acids neutralize the alkaline medium required for starch digestion and the result is indigestion and fermentation. 2._ Eat carbohydrate foods and protein foods at separate meals_rotein foods require an acid medium for digestion. 3. _Eat only one kind of protein food at a meal:_Although every food contains some protein, those regarded as protein concentrated foods demands the longest digestive time. They are held in stomach for some hours until the gastric juices has performed its task. This may vary from 2 hrs to 6 hrs, depending upon the complexity of the protein in the food. If the protein food is mixed with starch-concentrated or sugar-concentrated foods, it usually results in fermentation. This may lead to indigestion & gas in stomach.4. _Eat proteins and acid foods at separate meals_:The acids of acid foods inhibit the secretion of the digestive acids required for protein digestion. Undigested proteins putrefy in bacterial decomposition and produces some potent poisons. 5. _Eat proteins and fats at separate meals_:Some foods, especially nuts, are over 50% fat and require hours for digestion. Fat in foods inhibits the secretion of gastric juices through the small wall. Thus when fat-concentrated foods are taken with protein foods, gastric catabolism will decrease by the degree of lipid concentration in the stomach. Fat will remain undigested in the stomach until gastric juices complete their work on the complex protein molecules. Although all primary protein foods contain high concentration of fat, such lipid will be held in suspension, awaiting catabolism in the intestine, without impeding gastric action.Free fats like oil, butter & milk tends to coat the gastric mucosa, thereby inhibiting its effort to secrete gastric juice.Fat surrounding the fried foods is also regarded as free fat & it interferes with gastric catabolism. 6. _Eat proteins and sugars (fruits) at separate meals:_ When ingested, all food are either acid or alkaline producers. Food comparatively rich in acid forming foods are generally high protein animal products. Whereas, fruits & vegetables are composed of alkaline forming elements. Consumption of proteins with fruits can interrupt the digestive processes of either or both types of food sugar and proteins consumed together can prove a dangerous combination7. _Eat starchy foods and sugars (fruits) at separate meals:_Fruits undergo no digestion in the stomach and are held up if eaten with foods which require digestion in the stomach. Any quick digesting foods - such as fruit - must wait until the slowest digesting foods leave the stomach before they can leave - a process which can take up to 6 or 8 hours. The starch splitting enzyme Ptyalin in the saliva plays an important role as the food is chewed.It converts complex starch molecules into simpler sugars. Ptyalin requires neutral or slightly alkaline medium for proper functioning & this is the normal condition of the saliva in the mouth. However when acid foods are taken, the action of ptyalin is halted. It is therefore necessary, to avoid acid fruits in the same meal as sweet fruits or starches. Thus tomatoes should not be eaten with starches especially potato or bread.*Food Table* *Proteins*: Nuts, seeds, soyabeans, cheese, eggs, meat, poultry, fish, yogurt, milk. *Fats*: Oils, butter, margarine. *Starches*: Whole cereals, breads, pastas, grains, peas, beans, lentils.*Vegetables*: Leafy green vegetables, sprouted seeds, cabbage, cauliflower, broccoli, green peas, celery, tomatoes, onions. *Sweet fruits*: Bananas, figs, custard apples, all dried fruits, dates. *Sub-acid fruits*: Grapes, pear, apples, peaches, apricots, plums, guavas, raspberries.*Acid fruits*: Grapefruit, lemons, oranges, limes, pineapple, strawberries. *In a nutshell, starches, fats, green vegetables & sugars may be eaten together as they require either an alkaline or neutral medium for their digestion. Similarly, proteins, green vegetables may be taken together as they require an acid or neutral medium for their digestion. But starches & proteins, fats & proteins, starches & acid fruits, and protein & acid fruits should not be eaten together, if the best results are required from the ingestion of the food eaten.*How to Follow Diet:1. Eat acids and starches at separate mealsStarch - cereal, grains, bread, pasta, carrots, peas, beans, potatoes, riceAcids - citrus fruit, pineapple, strawberries, tomatoes2. Eat proteins and carbohydrates at separate mealsProtein: Meat, fish, poultry, cheese, eggs, yogurt, seedsStarch: cereal, grains, bread, pasta, carrots, peas, beans, potatoes, rice3. Eat only one protein per mealProtein: Meat, fish, poultry, cheese, eggs, yogurt, seeds4. Eat proteins and acid foods at separate mealsAcids: citrus fruit, pineapple, strawberries, tomatoesProtein: Meat, fish, poultry, cheese, eggs, yogurt, seeds5. Eat fats and proteins at separate mealsFats: Oils, butter, margarineProtein: Meat, fish, poultry, cheese, eggs, yogurt, seeds6. Eat sugars (fruit) and starchy food at separate meals.Fruit: Grapes, pears, peaches, apricots, plums, cherries, cranberries, bananas, dried fruitStarch: cereal, grains, bread, pasta, carrots, peas, beans, potatoes, rice 7. Eat sugars (fruit) and protein at separate mealsFruit: Grapes, pears, peaches, apricots, plums, cherries, cranberries, bananas, dried fruitProtein: Meat, fish, poultry, cheese, eggs, yogurt, seeds8. Eat melons alone - they do not combine with other foods.9. Do not eat deserts.


----------



## catarific

Doing more research - here is the easiest way to follow this diet: (Plan model by Dr. Hay)Starches and sugars should not be eaten with proteins and acid fruits at the same mealVegetables, salads and fruits (whether acid or sweet) if correctly combined, should form the major part of the dietProteins, starches and fats should be eaten in small quantitiesOnly whole grains and unprocessed starches should be used and all refined and processed foods should be eliminated from the dietNot less than four hours between starch and protein mealsMilk does not combine well with food and should be kept to a minimumDon't mix foods that fight, see below chart*List A**Proteins*All meatAll poultryCheeseEggsFishSoya BeansYoghurt*List B**Neutral Foods*Most vegetablesAll saladsSeedsNutsHerbsCreamButterOlive oil*List C**Starches*BiscuitsBreadCakesCrackersOatsPastaPotatoesRiceSugar/HoneySweetsMix anything from List A with List BMix anything from List C with List BNever mix List A and C!Mix vegetables or salads with pulses i.e. beans/lentils - make these and unprocessed foods the main part of your dietFruits should be eaten separately and not mixed with any list. You can combine different fruits together such as a fruit salad but fruit should not be mixed with anything else.


----------



## idkwia

catarific said:


> Doing more research - here is the easiest way to follow this diet: (Plan model by Dr. Hay)Starches and sugars should not be eaten with proteins and acid fruits at the same mealVegetables, salads and fruits (whether acid or sweet) if correctly combined, should form the major part of the dietProteins, starches and fats should be eaten in small quantitiesOnly whole grains and unprocessed starches should be used and all refined and processed foods should be eliminated from the dietNot less than four hours between starch and protein mealsMilk does not combine well with food and should be kept to a minimumDon't mix foods that fight, see below chart*List A**Proteins*All meatAll poultryCheeseEggsFishSoya BeansYoghurt*List B**Neutral Foods*Most vegetablesAll saladsSeedsNutsHerbsCreamButterOlive oil*List C**Starches*BiscuitsBreadCakesCrackersOatsPastaPotatoesRiceSugar/HoneySweetsMix anything from List A with List BMix anything from List C with List BNever mix List A and C!Mix vegetables or salads with pulses i.e. beans/lentils - make these and unprocessed foods the main part of your dietFruits should be eaten separately and not mixed with any list. You can combine different fruits together such as a fruit salad but fruit should not be mixed with anything else.


Very interesting. How long do you have to wait after eating fruit? And is all fruit treated the same as many fruits seem very different from one another, any thoughts on this please?


----------



## catarific

idkwia said:


> Very interesting. How long do you have to wait after eating fruit? And is all fruit treated the same as many fruits seem very different from one another, any thoughts on this please?


According to the diet, you should wait three hours after eating either breakfast or lunch and have a fruit snack or a vegetable snack. The fruit can be of your choosing. Now I did notice that in the diet, tomatoes and olives, although they are really a fruit, are considered in this diet as a vegetable.When you get the free 4 day menus - it will explain the different meal and snack choices and how long to wait to have them.


----------



## Yarm

The Specific Carbohydrate diet has piqued my interest. I am going to google it.Here is some info on it for those interested.Specific Carbohydrate Diet.


----------



## Yarm

Unfortunately the specific carb diet relies heavily on milk products (from what I can tell) and would be impossible for me to follow. I do wonder about cutting down on breads. I was tested for celiac during a colonoscopy and it came out negative but I have wondered about cutting out wheat anyways.Only problem is i struggle to maintain my weight and I am thin as it is.


----------



## Yarm

I tried the food combining diet for a few days a while ago -- didn't seem to make a difference but I would love to try it again. It makes sense to me.Thanks for all the info.


----------



## idkwia

Yarm said:


> Unfortunately the specific carb diet relies heavily on milk products (from what I can tell) and would be impossible for me to follow. I do wonder about cutting down on breads. I was tested for celiac during a colonoscopy and it came out negative but I have wondered about cutting out wheat anyways.Only problem is i struggle to maintain my weight and I am thin as it is.


Yarm - The SCD diet does NOT rely on milk products at all. They eat yoghurt but this must be homemade and left to culture for 24hrs which means that all the lactulose turns to glucose. They do eat cheese but only mild cheddar cheese. Milk is not allowed on the diet. Many people do the diet without the yoghurt too. There are several SCD Yahoo groups which are very helpful when you start the diet.


----------



## Supercharged Food

apoosu said:


> Has anyone tried the GREAT TASTE, NO PAIN diet by Sherry Brescia? I would love to hear your story! I can't find many reviews on the internet that appear to be from "real" people. The philosophy behind the diet makes since but I want to hear from others that have tried it. Thanks for your help!


I created my own diet and it has really worked for me. Its gluten, wheat, dairy, yeast and sugar free. I have lots of recipes here www.superchargedfood.comLee


----------

